# Hello from Carolina, US!



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello!

I am newly interested in mice, and absolutely love them! I am not breeding for show, just color and longevity. Pictures to come. 

Allie


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, welcome!


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

Welcome


----------

